# non mi importa (di) niente



## elemika

Buonasera,
mi sono arenata sull'uso del verbo "importare" 

Cè qualche differenza tra "non mi importa niente" e "non mi importa *di* niente"?

Per esempio: 
1. 





> E Raffaella balla a casa mia
> E non mi importa niente
> Non può entrare altra gente



2. 





> Sono un tipo antisociale, non m'importa mai di niente...



O sono uguali?

Grazie!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, elemika.
Non m'importa niente = non sono affatto interessato (a qualcosa in particolare);
non m'importa di niente = non sono interessato a nulla.


----------



## elemika

Grazie Nescus!


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao Elemika, guarda che comunque nella seconda frase c'è un errore: uno che dice "non mi importa mai di niente" non è un tipo antisociale bensì "asociale" (i due termini hanno significato differente).


----------



## elemika

Grazie per il tuo commento, Infinite,
mi hai fatto capire meglio come funziona quel "non mi importa di niente".

Dunque, 
_non m'importa di niente _= niente è importante a me = "sono disinteressato a tutto"

_non m' importa niente_ [di quella facenda]= [quella faccenda] non è importante a me = [quella faccenda] non mi interessa 

Nel secondo caso il soggetto sarà "niente" (niente importa a me),
e quando si dice "non mi importa di [niente]" qual'è il soggetto? 

_Non m' importa di_  quello che dice la gente = Quello che dice la gente non mi importa 
_Non m' importa di_ libri = I libri non mi importano
_Non m' importa di_ voi = Voi non mi importate (si dice così???)

Si può dire che "_non mi importa di_" è una forma impersonale o esagero?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che non sia sbagliato vederla come una frase senza soggetto (impersonale).
Però a mio avviso non è neanche sbagliato immaginare l'esistenza di un soggetto sottinteso.
Per esempio, se io esamino la frase "di te non mi importa", qui il senso è che "verso di te non ho nessun interesse", perciò preferisco pensare che il soggetto sottinteso sia "nulla" (nessuna cosa): "non mi importa (nessuna cosa) di te".


----------



## olaszinho

elemika said:


> Grazie per il tuo commento, Infinite,
> mi hai fatto capire meglio come funziona quel "non mi importa di niente".
> 
> Dunque,
> _non m'importa di niente _= niente è importante a me = "sono disinteressato a tutto"
> 
> _non m' importa niente_ [di quella facenda]= [quella faccenda] non è importante a me = [quella faccenda] non mi interessa



Scusami Elmika se m'intrometto, ma in italiano non si dice "non è importante a me", si dovrebbe dire "non è importante per me". Non ti confondere con l'inglese.


----------



## elemika

Grazie per i vostri commenti,
sono molto importanti _per_ me


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ele.

Direi che

_Non m'importa di libri 

_fatìca ad essere accettato in italiano standard.

GS


----------



## elemika

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, ele.
> 
> Direi che
> 
> _Non m'importa di libri
> 
> _fatìca ad essere accettato in italiano standard.
> 
> GS



Scusami, Giorgio,
infatti vado al casaccio...

Potresti dirmi in che cosa sbaglio?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ele.

Bella domanda! E difficile risposta!

Direi che per far sì che la frase sui libri venga a trovarsi "in miglior compagnia" con le altre due del trio, dovresti mutarla in qualcosa di questo genere:

_Non m'importa dei libri_

Frase che tuttavia non rende l'idea della esclusione dei libri (come *concetto*) dal numero delle cose che, invece, interessano al parlante. Infatti qualcuno potrebbe interpretala come un rifiuto d'interesse per _quei dati libri in particolare_ (di cui si è già parlato):

_Non m'importa dei libri; puoi tenerli tu o darli a qualcuno che ne abbia più bisogno di te_

Per esprimere invece l'idea del rifiuto della "categoria libri" forse dovresti dire qualcosa di diverso, che però non riesco a trovare: tutti gli esempi che mi vengono in mente hanno il difetto di poter essere interpretati _anche_ nel modo restrittivo di cui sopra.

Sono sicuro che qualcun altro saprà risponderti in modo più soddisfaciente.

Saluti cari.

GS

PS Vorrei aggiungere che quando "importare" è usato, come da te, in modo impersonale e intransitivo, può avere tanto l'ausiliare _avere_ quanto l'ausiliare _essere._ Inoltre altre forme altrettanto comuni sono quelle senza "di":

Non gli è mai importata la nostra sorte <— Non gli è mai importato della nostra sorte 
Mi importa poco quel che dice la gente


----------



## ohbice

infinite sadness said:


> il soggetto sottinteso sia "nulla" (nessuna cosa): "non mi importa (nessuna cosa) di te".



Scusa l'ignoranza, ma nulla non è un complemento oggetto? Mah, mi sa che dovrò andarmi a rivedere la grammatica italiana, un giorno o l'altro. 
Ciao. P.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa infinite, tu dici:
_
Per esempio, se io esamino la frase "di te non mi importa", qui il senso è che "verso di te non ho nessun interesse", perciò preferisco pensare che il soggetto sottinteso sia "nulla" ...
_
Da dove salta fuori questo "nulla"? Nella frase da te esaminata non c'è e pertanto è arduo consideralo il soggetto della medesima. 
Se invece volevi dire "di te non m'importa nulla", il soggetto è evidentemente "nulla" (Nulla importa a me di te). Sei d'accordo?

GS


----------



## elemika

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Direi che per far sì che la frase sui libri venga a trovarsi "in miglior compagnia" con le altre due del trio, dovresti mutarla in qualcosa di questo genere:
> 
> _Non m'importa dei libri_ !!!!
> 
> Frase che tuttavia non rende l'idea della esclusione dei libri (come *concetto*) dal numero delle cose che, invece, interessano al parlante. Infatti qualcuno potrebbe interpretala come un rifiuto d'interesse per _quei dati libri in particolare_ (di cui si è già parlato):
> 
> _Non m'importa dei libri; puoi tenerli tu o darli a qualcuno che ne abbia più bisogno di te_
> 
> Per esprimere invece l'idea del rifiuto della "categoria libri" forse dovresti dire qualcosa di diverso, che però non riesco a trovare: tutti gli esempi che mi vengono in mente hanno il difetto di poter essere interpretati _anche_ nel modo restrittivo di cui sopra.



Grazie Giorgio,
ci provo io?

Per esempio un ragazzo preferisce l'Internet a radio, TV e libri.
E quando qualcuno  cerca di fargli leggere un libro, risponde: Non mi importa di libri, posso scaricare tutto dalla rete

Potrebbe andare?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

La tua buona volontà è ammirevole, così come la padronanza della nostra lingua lascia ammirati.
Temo però che anche nel tuo caso "Non mi importa di libri" non verrebbe detto comunemente. Magari, ma siamo alle solite:
1. Non m'importa nulla dei libri, posso scaricare tutto dalla rete
2. Dei libri non so che fare/farmene (con una imperfezione ormai tollerata), posso scaricare tutto dalla rete
3. Non mi parlate di libri, posso scaricare tutto dalla rete

_u m g_

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Elemika, se può esserti d'aiuto, una possibilità che mi viene in mente per cui potresti eliminare l'articolo dalla preposizione è che si tratti di un'elencazione di oggetti, tra i quali sono presenti i libri: "non m'importa (niente) *di *libri e giornali, posso scaricare tutto dalla rete".


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> Elemika, se può esserti d'aiuto, una possibilità che mi viene in mente per cui potresti eliminare l'articolo dalla preposizione è che si tratti di un'elencazione di oggetti, tra i quali sono presenti i libri: "non m'importa (niente) *di *libri e giornali, posso scaricare tutto dalla rete".



Ciao, Necsus!

Non è facile, questa discussione.  
Mi consolo col pensiero che è molto utile.

Grazie per il tuo aiuto, come sempre!
E questo "non m'importa" è una meraviglia!


Anche le frasette proposte da Giorgio (grazie _u m.g._) devo impararle, per ora non vedo altra via d'uscita.


----------

